# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Threatened Amphibians of the World by the Global Amphibian Assessment (GAA) - Review

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone , 

Even though this was published back in 2008, I have had this for the   past 2 weeks and have been reading steadily through it and I must say   its the best reading I have had for a long time! I highly recommend   people to download the various parts that make up this entire book, or   even simply buying the book which ranges from £72 new or £232 used (who   would spend more money on a used copy? lol) from Amazon. 




> Amphibians are facing an extinction crisis, but getting to the  facts  has  been difficult. "Threatened Amphibians of the World" is a  visual   journey through the first-ever comprehensive assessment of the    conservation status of the world's 6,000 known species of frogs, toads,    salamanders, and caecilians. All 1,900 species known to be threatened    with extinction are covered, including a description of threats to  each   species and an evaluation of conservation measures in place or  needed.   Each entry includes a photograph or illustration of the  species where   available, a distribution map, and detailed information  on range,   population and habitat and ecology. Introductory chapters  present a   detailed analysis of the results, complemented by a series  of short   essays written by many of the world's leading herpetologists.  Appendices   include annoted lists of lower risk species and a  country-by-country   listing of threatened amphibians


                     The chapters/parts are the following;

Threatened Amphibians of the World - Introductory chaptersExtinct & Extinct in the Wild Amphibian Species - contains photographs of species.Globally Threatened Amphibian Species (P1, P2, P3, P4 & P5 - Online version) - contains most photographs of species.Near Threatened Amphibian Species & Acknowledgments - No photographs just information. 

Here is 2 of 8 parts as an example - I have printed off all 8 parts and use them quite regularly!



It covers most of the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species categories   from Near Threatened, Vulnerable, Endangered, Critically Endangered,   Extinct in the Wild and finally Extinct species. 
It is basically a Mini-paper form of the IUCN's online database giving detailed information on the following; 


Geographic RangePopulationHabitat & EcologyMajor ThreatsConservation Measures 

Here are two examples of the layout to the Book/Publication; 

This is a example of the first part of the publication, "Extinct &   Extinct in the Wild Amphibian Species" - This along with the other 5   parts to the publication have photographs of most of the animals but of   course there are some species that still require exact   photo-identification.


This shows the last part "Near Threatened Amphibian Species &   Acknowledgements" which has solely information and no   photo-identification for any of the listed species. This part online  says it is  153 pages long, however there are only 36 pages of listed  species the  rest are the Acknowledgements.


From the Extinct and Extinct in the Wild  Atelopus species all the way  to Near Threatened Tylototriton  species, this Publication/Journal  contains nearly 2,000 of species  listed under the IUCN Red List of  Threatened Species. 

Anyway, here is the link - Threatened Amphibian Species of the World Online Publication - and here is the - Threatened Amphibian Species of the World Book/Amazon.com 

If you're really into your Conservation and in particular Conservation   of Amphibian species like I am, then you are bound to love this! 

Thank you all for reading and enjoy. 

Josh

----------


## Carlos

Thank you so much for the book information and links Josh  :Big Applause:  !  It saddens me that so many gorgeous frogs have been disappearing or are threatened to disappear soon  :Frown:  .  Your link not only provides well illustrated reading material; but also raises the subject of amphibian species conservation  :Smile:  .

----------

